# حاضنة البكتريا



## HABAWY (26 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
اني طالبة في المرحلة الرابعة ومشروع تخرجي هو صناعة جهاز حاضنة الكتريا ارجوكم اعطوني اي معلومات عن هذه الحاضنة رجاءا لان ماعندي اي شي يتكلم على هالجهاز
كملت التصميم العملي بس بقة الجزء النظري ارجوكم اخواني


----------



## التراس (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*انا عندى النظرى*

الحضانة المعملية​Incubator​تستخدم الحضانة المعملية لتوفر وسط مثالى مناسب لنمو و تكاثر انواع البكتريا التى تصيب جسم الانسان مسببة له الأمراض.
فى بعض الأمراض يصعب عند فحص عينة دم أو أى سوائل مختلفة لجسم شخص ما أن يحدد نوع البكتريا المعدية المسببة للمرض نظرا لعدم اكتمال نموها أو قلة كثافتها داخل العينة. فى هذه الحالة يلجأ الطبيب لعمل مزرعه لهذه البكتريا للحصول على عدد كبير منها و بالتالى نصبح قادرين على معرفة نوع البكتريا و على ذلك يمكن تحديد نوعها بدقة بل و تحديد نوع المضاد الحيوى المناسب للتعامل الناجح معها.
​​الحضانة المعملية :-​جهاز كهربائى من المكونات الأساسية لأى معمل وبالخصوص معامل البكترولوجى لان لها دور مهم للغاية فى عملية زراعة وتنمية الميكروبات على المستنبتات المختلفة . جهاز كهربائى من المكونات الأساسية لأى معمل وبالخصوص معامل البكترولوجى لان لها دور مهم للغاية فى عملية زراعة وتنمية الميكروبات على المستنبتات المختلفة .​وتتكون الحضانة من جسم مكعب الشكل له جدار مزدوج بينه مادة عازلة للحفاظ على درجة الحرارة أطول فترة ممكنة . كما نلاحظ أن الباب من الزجاج حتى يمكن متابعة أطباق العينات دون فتح الحضانة الا عند الحاجة . الباب محكم جيدا وله جوان بلاستيك يعمل على ذلك . وبها أرفف لوضع العينات عليها.ودرجة حرارة الحضانة تتراوح بين 20 :70 درجة مئوية .
*تركيب الحضانة*​​


1- الهيكل: 
- الهيكل الخارى: و يصنع عادة من الصاج المجلفن ، و يأخذ أحد الأشكال الهندسية ( ومعظمه على شكل مستطيل) و وظيفته حمل و حمايه الأجزاء الداخلية.
- الجسم الداخلى: و يكون من معدن غير قابل للصدأ مثل Stainless Steel و هو يحمل الأجزاء الداخلية للحضانة وفى داخلة يتم وضع أطباق مزارع البكتريا و فيه امكانيه وضع ارفف معدنية اذا لزم الأمر 
- كما يوجد عازل بين الهيكل الخارجى و الجسم الداخلى للحفاظ على درجة حرارة الحضانة أطول فترة ممكنة.

2- الباب: يوجد به بابان (الأول الداخلى) و هو من الزجاج الشفاف الذى يتحمل درجات المرتفعة ، وهو لإمكانية رؤية ما بداخل الحضانة دون فتح الحضانة كل مرة. أما (الثانى الخارجى) فهو من نفس نوع المعدن المصنوع منه الهيكل الخارجى وبه مقبض و كالون (أوكلرة ) للغلق المحكم . 

3- جوان حرارى: ويوجد بين الباب الزجاجى و الجسم لمنع تسرب الحرارة.
4- مبين درجات الحرارة: و هو (عداد أو ترمومتر) لبيان درجة الحرارة داخل غرفة الحضانة ويوجد خارج الحضانة.​
اما بالنسبة للدائرة الكهربية​فتتكون من:
-السخان: و هو مصدر الحرارة فى الحضانة و يصنع من سبيكه النيكل كروم ذات المقاومه النوعية الكبيرة. و يستخدم السخان جهد 220فولت و تردد 50 هرتز و قدرة فى حدود 1200 وات. و يفضل السخان الكهربى للميزات التاليه:
1- النظافة. 2- عدم وجود نواتج احتراق.3- انتظام عملية التسخين.4- سهولة التحلكم فى درجة الحرارة.
- الترموستات: و هو وسيلة التحكم فى درجة الحرارة داخل الحضانة.
- مفتاح فصل و توصيل: و هو لفتح و غلق الدائرة و موصل على التوالى.
- لمبة البيان: لمبه حمراء تدل على وجود التيار. لمبه خضراء تدل على عمل السخان.

ملحوظة:1- دائرة توصيل السخانات فى الحضانة مثل توصيلها فى أجهزة التعقيم و 
لكن مع اختلاف بسيط هو الترموستات الموصل على التوالى مع الدائرة. و طبعا السخانات موصلة على التوازى حتى إذا تلف أحد السخانات فالباقى يعمل دون توقف.
​
 أعطالها:​1- (العطل الأول ) توصيل الحضانه بالتيار و لكن السخانات لا تعمل...
- عدم وجود تيار بالمنبع.
- فصل فى أسلاك التوصيل.
- المفتاح تالف.
- تلف السخان نفسه.
- تلف الترموستات.
2-(العطل الثانى)ارتفاع مستمر فى درجة الحرارة رغم معايرته...
- تلف الترموستات.
3-(العطل الثالث)عدم ارتفاع درجات الحرارة رغم عمل الحضانة..
- ربما يكون الترموستات مضبوط على درجة حرارة أقل.
- ربما يكون هناك تسرب فى درجة الحرارة من خلال الباب.
- ربما تكون فتحة التهوية العلوية مفتوحة ولا تحبس الحرارة.

تخلف الظروف الفزيائيه الموثرة من بكتريا لأخرى من حيث:-

1- الحرارة: أقصى درجة حرارة تتحملها البكتريا هى من [صفرْ : 75 ْ] و تختلف درجات الحرارة من نوع لآخـــــر...
a -بكتريا تفضل درجة الحرارة أقل من 30 ْ م.
b -بكتريا تفضل درجة الحراره المتوسطه من 45:30 ْ م.
c -بكتريا تفضل درجة الحراره المرتفعة من 75:45 ْ م.
d -و أيضا درجة الحرارة المثلى لنمو نشاط البكتريا هى 37 ْ م و هى درجة حرارة الجسم فى الانسان.
2-الضغط: تنشط البكتريا تحت ظروف الضعط العادى و يمكنها أن تتحمل 
ضغوط أعلى أو أقل و لكن فى حدود معينة.
3-الهواء: يلزم لها الأكسجين و ثانى أكسيد الكربون للنشاط و النمو.
4- الماء: تحتاج البكتريا الى الماء بكثرة.
5- الإضاءة: الظلام يلائم نمو و نشاط البكتريا ؛؛ لأن ضوء الشمس لا يناسبها 
لوجود الآشعه فوق البنفسجية.
6-الحامضية و القاعدية: تفضل درجة التعادل وهى 7.35 وهى درجة تعادل الدم.

​
بس لو امكن اعرف الجزء العملى منها والدائرة الكهربية


----------



## HABAWY (30 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا الجزء العملي بس يكمل انشلة انزل المشروع كامل ع الموقع بس ياريت تعطوني معلومات اكثر على الحاضنة وباللغة اللانكليزية شكرا


----------



## rana king (2 ديسمبر 2011)

رجاءا اريد معلومات علميه عن موضوع الحضانة المعمليه ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Abdullah-SM (3 ديسمبر 2011)

ممكن تزورين موقع ويكبيديا او سيمنس ممكن يفيدك


----------

